# [A] Erwachsenengilde sucht Zuwachs



## Jolinar1973 (12. September 2008)

Hallo neugieriger Besucher,

es gibt ja eigntlich nur 3 Gründe warum Du diesen Beitrag hier lesen möchtest.

1.) Du bist Foren Moderator und überprüfst ob hier was geschrieben steht was gegen die Regeln verstößt.

2.) Du bist von einer anderen Gilde uns suchst nach Ideen wie Du einen Beitrag schreiben kannst um neue Leute zu finden.

3.) Du bist tatsächlich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gilde, bzw. daran interessiert dich einer Gilde anzuschließen.

Ok,.. dann überlege Dir jetzt mal zu welchem Besuchertyp Du gehörst und suche Dir gleich Deine Kategorie aus. ( oder lies einfach alles ^^ )

Zu 1. ) viel Spaß hier beim lesen. 

Zu 2. ) ja schau lies genau,... hier ist nix kopiert. Seit kreativ und ehrlich,... dann wird das schon.

Zu 3.) Genau Du bist der Besuchertyp an den sich sich dieser Betrag richtet. Hier die Infos die Du suchst.

Kurz und knapp in Stichworten:

Gilde: Die Templer
Fraktion: Allianz
Server: Alexstrazsa
Altersdurchschnitt: Ü30
Hauptonlinezeit: Abends & WE

Wenn Du auf der Suche nach einer Gilde bist, die nur 7 x die Woche raidet, die alles auf Farmstatus haben, die mehr Zeit in WoW verbringen als "normale" Menschen arbeiten. Dann kannst Du jetzt diesen Beitrag verlassen und zum nächsten weiter gehen. 
Wir sind eine nette Gemeinschaft die einfach Spaß am Spiel haben möchte.
Wir gehen Kara, ect.
Wir versuchen Ini´s oder Raids gern Gildenintern zu bestreiten, allerdings ist das Feedback von Mitspielern, die wir mitnehmen, oft so das Sie gern wieder mit uns mit möchten.
Wir versuchen Druck und Zwang im Spiel zu vermeiden, es geht auch auf höfliche Art und Weise.
Gildenmitglieder die weiter fortgeschritten sind, gehen auch mit anderen Gruppen ohne das es Beschwerden oder Ähnliches gibt.
Dennoch stellen wir gemeinschaftliche Aktivitäten in den Vordergrund.
Grundsätzlich sind wir hilfsbereit, was uns als Gilde einen "guten Ruf" beschert hat.

Was suchen wir für Leute?
Ja das ist schwer zu beschreiben,.... 
Im Vordergrund steht für uns ganz klar der Mensch der den Char steuert, und dieser sollte einfach zu unserer Art / zu unserem Humor passen. 
Du solltest ganz klar Erwachsen sein, denn Pubertät und Ü-30 versteht sich einfach nicht auf Dauer.
Wichtig ist das eine Kommunikation via TS möglich ist. Denn schreiben im Raid kann mal gar nix.
Schön wäre es wenn Dein Char sich im 70er Bereich befindet, ist aber letzendlich keine Bedingung.
Erwartet aber nicht das wir einen "kleinen" Char schnell nach oben ziehen. Wir helfen gern wenn es mal nicht weiter geht, keine Frage. Aber wer nur gezogen wird, hat seinen Char einfach nicht im Griff. Das hat uns die Erfahrung gezeigt.
Ein gegenseitiger respektvoller Umgang sollte für Dich selbstverständlich sein. 

Wer Fragen hat,....  Schreibt mir eine PN, oder schreibt hier.

Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt und dienen der Konzentrationsförderung. ^^

Meldet euch,..... wir freuen uns auf Zuwachs.

Grüße

Jolinar


----------



## Jolinar1973 (18. September 2008)

So viele Leute klicken und keiner schreibt hier rein ? 

na dann pushe ich auch mal.^^


----------



## Jolinar1973 (29. September 2008)

Da wir immer noch an netten Leuten interessiert sind, schiebe ich diesen Beitrag nochmal aus den Forentiefen nach oben.

Ist nur reine Faulheit damit ich mir nicht wieder was neues einfallen lassen muss.^^


----------



## Jolinar1973 (17. Januar 2009)

So,.. 
es ist an der Zeit diesen Beitrag mal aus den Forentiefen zu ziehen und abzustauben.

Inzwischen gab es ja ein kleines Add´on und es hat sich einiges verändert.

Viele von uns ziehen im Moment durch die Hero Ini´s und teils auch random durch Raid´s und so langsam geht es auch wieder in Richtung Gildeninterner Raids.

Ganz klar gelten aber die im ersten Beitrag angesprochenen Dinge und es gilt immer noch das wir keine Raidgilde sind. Wir spielen zur Freizeitbewältigung und aus reinem Spass und das soll auch so bleiben.

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt,...........  www.die-templer.info/forum 


Grüße


----------



## DanClark (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +
Hi Jolinar 1973 und natürlich der Rest der Gilde.

Ja sowas aber auch, nach so einer Gilde hab ich schon laenger gesucht. Speziell im Bereich Casual Ü30!!

Bin durch sie SUFU auf den Thread hier gestossen. 

Such GENAU DAS, was Ihr hier so proklamiert habt.

Bin ein typischer Casual Gamer  und hab auch nicht vor daran was zu ändern, vom Alter her 36 Jahre jung und wie im Profil niedergeschrieben  aus Hürth bei Köln.

Hobbys sind auch noch vorhanden  und werden bedient . 

Char. div Anzahl div. Lvl Bereiche von 15 bis 70 .  Server zZ  Aman Thul, Senjin sowie nen kuscheliger PvP servierer ^^

Hab mir mal bei euch erlaubt auf dem Server ein Char zu erstellen , als Priest " unter dem Nick " Cuihonorem" ist er ab heut bei euch verewigt.

Sollte nur ein ganz kurzer Abriss sein, Was soll man auch im off. Forum so vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllll schreiben. 


Ich hoffe hab euch jetzt nicht abgeschreckt und denk mal man hört sich im In game per PN. 


Also bis dann cYa  greetz @all


----------



## Jolinar1973 (31. Januar 2009)

Abgeschreckt ? Nein natürlich nicht.

Hast ja auch schnell den Einstieg zu uns gefunden...


----------



## mellowd (4. Februar 2009)

Jolinar1973 schrieb:


> Hallo neugieriger Besucher,
> 
> es gibt ja eigntlich nur 3 Gründe warum Du diesen Beitrag hier lesen möchtest.
> 
> ...





och Menno
Immer der falsche Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolinar1973 (5. Februar 2009)

Ein anderer Server ist hier scheinbar keine große Hürde.
Bei uns sind schon ein paar die den Chartransfer genutzt haben und damit ganz glücklich sind.

Kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.


Grüße


----------



## mellowd (6. Februar 2009)

Huhu,

habe schon 3 Transfers hinter mir, wegen RL Bekannten, und war jedesmal ein Reinfall.
Auf ein 4. - 5. Mal kommts da ja net an oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich erstell mal einen neuen DK bei Euch und analysiere gründlich^^

bd
grüssle


----------

